# MacBook Pro issues



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone had this happen ... I turn it on and get black and white lines going across the screen if I zap the PRAM it goes into yellow and white lines up and down with the apple logo and the spinning circle but it never gets out of spinning and freezes... I have tried everything I can find online ... Taken the battery out, started in safe mode, zapped it,  

We have an apple authorized store near me and an actual Apple Store about an hour away - do you think it would be better to go to the actual Apple Store or is the local authorized one good...it will save me lots in gas.  I really have a feeling I will need new but if I can get a cheap fix to keep this running for 6 months or so it would be great.  And I might even buy the new locally (they would be the same price right?) 

Has anyone else had this problem btw?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I haven't had that ever happen yet to my MacBook Pro [Crosses fingers]. If your computer is still covered by the Applecare warranty, then the authorized dealer can repair it under the warranty (which is what the Real Apple store would do.)

If it is not under warranty, then the authorized dealer might be able to tell you what is wrong and you can get a quote from both places.

Buying a "new" computer the price would be the same at both stores because Apple sets the price in stone (Minimum Suggested Retail Price.) However, the price of refurbished, returned, or out of date computers (such as the older edition of the MacBook Air) can have much lower prices than MSRP because it is no longer considered "new". This was what an Apple Genius patiently explained to me when I inquired on prices.

BTW, there was a problem with nVidia chips that required replacing the logic boards on some earlier MacBook Pros showing black and white lines. Discussion can be found here:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1931997?start=0&tstart=0

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377

All the Best.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - that looks like what it is doing now - started out with the lines going the other way but now look like that - of course I'm 99% sure it is older than they mentiond for free repair .. I will start with the local shop I think - as I said it will save on gas for sure.  

Thanks again


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

There was a video chip Apple used in certain models of the MacBook Pro that is defective. I saw where someone is starting a class action suit against Apple because of this... however, if your MacBook Pro is one of the affected models, they should replace the logic board for free regardless of whether the warranty is up or not.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks - it may be awhile before I can make an appointment with Apple Genius folks but I will keep that in mind and push for it if needs be.  It's not my fault it took longer to happen.


----------

